# Install FreeBSD 9 over CentOS 6



## vist (Sep 9, 2012)

Dear colleagues!

Please help me to find out how to solve the problem:

1. CURRENT: GRUB + CentOS 6 + Windows 7 on it
2. WANTED: FreeBSD 9 + Windows 7

I want to install FreeBSD over CentOS. When I try to do this in a snandard way, FreeBSD does not install its own boot loader. I cannot boot any system. I can only see GRUB command line prompt.

At the moment I have recovered my system configuration to step 1.

I cannot understand:
- Why wasn't FreeBSD boot loader installed over GRUB?
- How to install FreeBSD 9 over current configuration with its native boot loader or with currently installed GRUB?


----------



## TiberiusDuval (Sep 13, 2012)

My advice, after install use Windows 7's installation media to intall Windows's bootloader. You can then configure it to load FreeBSD also.


----------



## Mattjones (Sep 21, 2012)

I actually had a similar problem a while ago when I wanted to install Ubuntu and Windows 7. Im not sure Im correct but I belive is depends on which of the OS you install first.


----------



## UNIXgod (Sep 22, 2012)

I've used this in the past. Even if you don't use it it can restore the mbr:

http://gag.sourceforge.net/


----------



## vist (Sep 22, 2012)

Well, if to install FreeBSD 8 over any other system, its' installer askes you what boot loader do you want to install. FreeBSD 9 installer doesn't ask this question. So, I can't understand where I can configure the boot loader.

I can also configure GRUB to load FreeBSD, but it seems to me to be incorrect. I think FreeBSD 9 should allow to configure boot loader during installation, shouldn't it?


----------

